# Stealth inter-cooler install (e36)



## ForcedFirebird (Feb 4, 2007)

Stock fan still resides along with the condenser.

Yes, it's the size of the entire front of the car lol...




























Bent up metal, nuts/bolts and scrap fuel line turned into mounts...


----------



## snailinduced (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## thelostartof (Apr 17, 2009)

I come from the Volvo world and I will warn you that ic is junk, please remove it and place it in the trash asap.

any ebay ic will outflow and out cool that ic by a mile.

the Isuzu NPR ic is near drop in replacement for the Volvo one and worlds better.

that ic has around 1.5psi pressure drop @.9bar (13-14psi). We throw them away daily.


----------



## WDRAcing (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed, tons of nice FMIC's to be had on Ebay. That one should work for low boost though, no?


----------



## ForcedFirebird (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy old thread Batman!

Yeah the client scrapped the project since he wanted an e30. Traded the car before we got the turbo installed.

The new engine is at the machine shop for align boring, bore/hone piston bores, decking and rotating assy balance to 9k. Started with an m50 block, s50 rods/crank.

8.5:1 forged pistons, ARP everything, Cometic gasket, 48gm lifters, heavy valve springs, Fidenza 13lb FW, ACT PP/disk, t70 turbo, Emusa I/C, 42mm gate yadda yadda....

Probably should make a new thread about it?


----------

